# [A] AdS, Gilneas PvE sucht:



## _Eme_ (18. Mai 2008)

Auge des Sturms, kurz AdS genannt, ist eine der ältesten und erfolgreichsten PvE Gilden auf Gilneas und auf den deutschen PvE Realms. Der Kern unserer Spieler ist seit dem WoW Release in unserer Gemeinschaft.

Nachdem wir jeden Content erfolgreich gemeistert haben, haben wir beschlossen mit Cata etwas weniger zu raiden und erfolgreich innerhalb unseres Zeitrahmens zu sein, mit dem Ziel natürlich auch die Hardmodes zu bewältigen. Wir raiden wieder ausschliesslich 25er, da wir der Meinung sind " Wir sind eine Gilde, dann raiden wir auch zusammen". 10er können gern mit Twinks geraidet werden.

REKRUTIERUNG:

Klassenbedarf

(Stand: September 2011)

Allgemein: 
Hervorragende Damage-Dealer: Hoch

Druid (Balance): Hoch
Mage: Hoch
Deathknight (DD): Mittel
Hunter: Mittel

Unsere Raidzeiten sind :

Mittwoch 19:30 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr
Sonntags 19:00 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr
Montags 19:30 Uhr - 23:00 Uhr

Sollte der aktuelle Content bereits vor Ablauf der ID clear sein, sind die verbleibenden Termine natürlich raidfrei.


Wir erwarten von jedem einzelnen Spieler, dass er für die Gilde spielt! Teamfähigkeit wird bei uns Groß geschrieben, Egospieler und Selbstdarsteller sind fehl am Platze. Man muss bereit sein sich selbst und seine Spielweise jederzeit anzupassen, sollte es die aktuelle Aufgabe erfordern. Ebenso solltet ihr zu jedem Raid motiviert sein, das Beste aus eurem Char heraus zu holen und die nötige Disziplin mitbringen, um auch in schweren Zeiten nicht die Beherrschung zu verlieren.

Equipment ist ein weiteres Kriterium. Es ist momentan nicht zwingend erforderlich, dass ihr auf jedem Platz mit Best-in-Slot Gegenständen aufwartet, brauchbar sollte es dennoch sein. Hier spielt auch eine Rolle, ob das Equip vernünftig gesockelt und verzaubert ist! Goldsparer brauchen wir nicht in unseren Reihen.

Noch viel wichtiger ist der nächste Punkt, die Raiderfahrung:
Nicht nur, dass ihr euren Char im Solospiel im Schlaf beherrschen müsst, auch in einer Raidumgebung solltet ihr stets die Übersicht behalten. Je mehr Erfahrung ihr in schwerem Content vorweisen könnt, desto besser.

Selbstverständlich sollte sein, dass ihr über einen WoW-Fähigen PC verfügt und die dazugehörige, stabile Internetverbindung. Teamspeak 3 ist installiert und ihr könnt auch mit Hilfe eines Mikrofons mit uns kommunizieren. Lags und Disconnects sind für euch ein Fremdwort und Zauber von Bossen lassen eure FPS nicht auf 5 absinken. Flasks, Futter und Tränke sprengen vorm Raid eure Taschen!

Interesse geweckt? Wunderbar 

Folgende Dinge sollten in deiner Bewerbung stehen:

1. Persönliche Informationen (Herkunft, Alter, usw.)
2. Informationen zu deinem Charakter (Armory Link etc.)
3. Deine Erfahrung in World of Warcraft
4. WOL Links, Videos und andere Dinge - falls vorhanden - damit wir sehen, dass du spielerisch zu uns passt
5. Screenshot deines Interfaces

Nehmt euch viel Zeit für eure Bewerbung und schickt uns so viele Informationen wie möglich - das ist der erste Eindruck, den ihr hinterlasst!

Bewerbungen könnt ihr entweder in unserem Forum (http://www.adsgilde.de/viewforum.php?f=5) posten oder völlig anonym per PM an Alu, Sinistra oder Arlos schicken.


----------



## Choc (14. Juni 2008)

Wir suchen neue Member
-1 Restroschamanen
-1 Feraldruiden
-1 Protpaladin
-1 Schurken


----------



## Choc (24. Juni 2008)

Wir suchen zur Zeit:

1en Restoshamanen
1en Feraldruiden
1en Paladin
1en Schurken
1en Krieger(Off)


----------



## Choc (1. Juli 2008)

Wir suchen zur Zeit:

1en Shamanen
1en Feraldruiden
1en Paladin
1en Schurken
1en Krieger(Off)
1en Magier


----------



## _Eme_ (12. Juli 2008)

Wir suchen zur Zeit:

1en Shamanen
1en Feraldruiden
1en Paladin
1en Schurken
1en Magier


----------



## _Eme_ (28. August 2008)

Wir suchen zur Zeit vor allem:

1en Paladin
1en Feraldruiden
evtl. 1en Krieger


----------



## _Eme_ (30. Januar 2009)

Update!


*REKRUTIERUNG*

*Druid ----------- mittel
Hunter --------- mittel
Mage ----------- gering-mittel
Paladin --------- mittel
Priest ----------- mittel
Rogue ---------- gering-mittel
Shamane ------ mittel
Todesritter ---- mittel
Warlock -------- mittel
Warrior --------- mittel
*

_hoch = mehrere Spieler
mittel = 1-2 Spieler
gering = evtl. 1 außergewöhnlicher Spieler noch_


----------



## _Eme_ (16. April 2009)

Wir suchen momentan Todesritter, sowohl Tank als auch DD.


----------



## Choc (22. Mai 2009)

Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem neuen *Todesritter *für unsere Reihen. 
Der Bewerber muss sich voll und ganz mit der Klasse identifizieren, Langzeitmotivation sowie fundiertes Wissen um seine Stärken und Schwächen sind Voraussetzung für eine erfolgreiche Bewerbung. Ihr solltet sowohl als Tank aber auch als DD Erfahrung gesammelt haben und diese auch an den schwersten Encountern im Spiel einbringen können.


----------



## Choc (25. Mai 2009)

Wir suchen zur Zeit:


Paladin --------- hoch Retri/Prot/Heal
Priest ----------- mittel Shadow/ evtl Heal
Rogue ---------- mittel
Deathknight ---- hoch Frost/Blood
Warlock -------- mittel
Warrior --------- mittel Def/Off


----------



## Choc (29. Mai 2009)

Post wurde aktualisiert


----------



## Choc (31. Mai 2009)

Weiterhin suchen wir jederzeit Topspieler in ihrer Klasse. Wenn ihr der Meinung seid dass ihr euch gegen vorhandene Spieler in unserem Raidkader durchsetzen könnt dann bewerbt euch.


----------



## Choc (9. Juni 2009)

Wir suchen weiterhin Verstärkung. Fast alle Klassen willkommen, schaut auf unserer Homepage nach dem aktuellen Klassenbedarf nach.


----------



## Choc (13. Juni 2009)

Recruiting offen.


----------



## Choc (16. Juni 2009)

Wir suchen zur Zeit:

Druid ----------- mittel (Balance/Resto)
Hunter --------- gering
Mage ----------- mittel
Paladin --------- hoch
Priest ----------- mittel (Shadow)
Rogue ---------- mittel
Shamane ------ gering
Deathknight ---- hoch
Warlock -------- mittel
Warrior --------- mittel


----------



## Choc (30. Juni 2009)

Mittlerweile zig weitere Hardmodes down, tagesaktueller Bewerberstand auf unserer HP.


----------



## Choc (26. Juli 2009)

Bewerbungsoffensive für 3.2, jeder kann eine Chance bekommen. Bewerbt euch!


----------



## _Eme_ (4. August 2009)

P*u*s*h


----------



## _Eme_ (10. August 2009)

Mimiron und Freya Hardmode down, suchen Verstärkung für Algalon!


----------



## _Eme_ (8. September 2009)

Coll hm 25er 2/5

Suchen noch fähige Ranged DD !


----------



## Choc (15. September 2009)

*push*

Coll Hm 3/5


----------



## _Eme_ (17. Oktober 2009)

push!


----------



## _Eme_ (3. Januar 2010)

Für die kommenden ICC Hardmodes werden noch außergewöhnliche Bewerbungen angenommen.


----------



## _Eme_ (2. März 2010)

Verstärkung für die Hardmodes gesucht!


----------



## _Eme_ (15. März 2010)

push


----------



## _Eme_ (16. April 2010)

lk steht an !


----------



## _Eme_ (15. Februar 2011)

push


----------



## _Eme_ (22. Februar 2011)

Push - Maloriak und Atramedes down!


----------



## _Eme_ (1. März 2011)

Pushh


----------



## _Eme_ (5. September 2011)

Update


----------



## _Eme_ (26. September 2011)

Push


----------

